# Might as well leave them



## bostaurus (Oct 20, 2009)

As I unpacked I just put stuff where I could find a flat surface.  I was going to put plates on the hutch but this just looked better.  The plates can go into the cabinets.


----------



## T D (Oct 20, 2009)

for some reason, my wife can't understand why every flat surface, hutch, cabinet, and shelf doesn't look good like that[]Your hutch looks perfect to me!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats how we put things at our house. Looks great.[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2009)

I SOLD A BOTTLE TO A PERSON AND HE LIVED CLOSE ENOUGH I WAS ABLE TO TAKE IT TO HIM INSTEAD OF MAILING IT. A GREAT PERSON! ANY WAY WE WENT FROM ROOM TO ROOM LOOKING AT HIS BOTTLES. MAN WHAT A COLLECTION! HE HAD THEM ON WINDOW SILLS,THE BATHROOM,IN CUBOARDS WITH DOORS ON THEM AND OF COURSE SHELVES,AND ANY NOOK AND CRANNY! NO HUTCH OR A ROOM WITH LOTS OF SHELVES JUST FOR BOTTLES. I LOVED IT! BOTTLES IN ANY ROOM YOU WENT INTO! TOO FAROUT!

 MELINDA: THANKS FOR THE PICTURES! GREAT COLLECTION,I REALLY LOVE THAT "LEECHES" CONTAINER! I KNEW THEY USED LEECHES ALOT LONG AGO,BUT YOURS IS THE FIRST CONTAINER I HAVE EVER SEEN! A WHILE BACK I SAW AN ARTICLE ON HOW MEDICAL PEOPLE WERE LOOKING INTO THE USEFULLNESS OF LEECHES AGAIN,TOO GET OUT THE BLOOD OF REALLY BAD BRUISES AND OTHER USES!

 AGAIN GREAT COLLECTION! JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.  I have always wanted a leeches jar to add to the collection.  The last one I saw for sale went for over $500...out of my price range.  I made this one...actually I made two...the first one I dropped.
 When I was coming up with the design a was researching leeches and leech jars.  I found out you can still buy modern version of the jar and the leeches from a company in Germany.  I guess it would make an interesting conversation piece on your coffee table.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 21, 2009)

I need a leech jar. I did a report on them in 8th grade just to gross out my teacher. (She was a little sqeemish[8D])... I actually incorporated leeches into 2 reports - one on apothacaries and since the leech subject seemed to bother her a bit, I did one solely on leeches. 
 I've found that the floor is the biggest shelf in the house.[8|]


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 21, 2009)

I would be happy to make you one but I have no access to a wheel or kiln since we moved.  I am going to keep looking...need to get my hands dirty.


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

YOU MADE THAT? DAMN YOU ARE...GREAT! WOW! JAMIE

 KATE IF I HAD OF BEEN YOUR TEACHER I WOULD OF TRIED TO GET ON YOUR GOOD SIDE!!![] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 24, 2009)

I hated oral reports, so the fact that I had to do 4 of them in 1 year was held personally against her!

 I also did one on the Dartmouth-Halifax explosion. (Charred stumps of bodies were found miles away).
 http://www.halifaxexplosion.org


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2009)

Melinda, I like those jars of sand from the D-Day beaches, that's cool!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2009)

Kate.. I was so shy and nervous as a 5th grader, I was diagnosed (less than professionally by my teacher) as having a speech impediment, since I was too nervous to talk during an oral report.. if only I could have had a couple beers before hand..[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

YEAH CHARLIE I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! I ONE COLLEGE COURSE I TOOK IT WAS DOUBTFUL I WOULD PASS,BUT A ORAL REPORT WE HAD TO DO MADE UP A GOOD DEAL OF OUR GRADE. I KNEW HOW THE PROF. THOUGHT. I HAD ME A FEW BEERS FOR I WENT. GOT TO THE CLASS ROOM AND SAID "MAN HOPE I DON'T HAVE TO GO FIRST"![KINDA LIKE BER RABBIT NOT WANTING TO GO INTO THE BRAIR PATCH] SO HE SAYS WELL JAMIE YOU GO FIRST. MAN I DID GREAT,NO FEAR. IBECAUSE OF THAT ONE REPORT I GOT AN OVERALL C!

 IT HELPED ALOT KNOWING MY SUBJECT- MEDICINE IN THE 19THY CENTURY! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to get physically sick over it. I ate a lot of Maalox when I was a kid. I guess revenge against the teacher was my special form of payback for her making me feel like I wanted to throw up. 

 My daughter, on the other hand, has absolutely no problem with oral reports. I think she was failing 6th grade history until she gave her oral report on the Rosetta Stone. She got a 100% on it and surprised the heck out of her teacher. []


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice stuff, I love apothecary-related items.

 That blue bottle with the gold label doesn't happen to read "Bromides" does it? I was watching one on ebay a few weeks back and assuming the label is legit, it went for a great price. []

 Are those amber bottles druggist bottles?


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 25, 2009)

Cyber...I think I have some of the sand left that would not fit in the bottles if you would like some.  The skinny bottle to the left side has dirt from Point du Hoc.  I even picked up a peice of concrete from one of the German bunkers that was blown up.  

 Plumbata...the blue one does say Bromides.  I got it off eBay a few weeks ago.  The guy was selling some tall, blue,what i would call British poison bottles with chemist labels.  The went very high but this was was ignored...which was good for me.
 The amber bottles are *Lorrimer Medical Institute, Baltimore, MD*
 and *10 minute Pain Destroyer Chas. E. Monell Co. 2&4 First Ave. NY*
 The first I got at the Baltimore club meeting last month and the second from Dean, here on the forum
 The big drug bottle at the right is pontilled and the most beautiful golden color.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 27, 2009)

bostaurus like yourself and other any space thats open become a spot to set an piece of history a. Oh and the pieces you made are very nice . Heres an early 1800s leech jar in a museum in Cinn.Oh. 
   bill


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

That's very nice of you to offer, Melinda.. but I will politely decline.. I used to collect sand and soil from places I visited, and I think it's cool, I just had to draw the clutter line somewhere. My favorite sand sample was from Sandusky, Ohio.. what a super fine grain, practically like powdered sugar!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 27, 2009)

Like the leech jar.  I have not seen one like that with the holes below the lip.  I will have to tuck that away and use it as a design idea the next time I get a chance to so some more pots.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 27, 2009)

Not a problem with the sand.  I know what you mean about having to draw a line somewhere. 
    It is just sand but when I stood there on the beaches I had to take some some.  I have quite a vivid imagination(reading books instead of TV when I was young I think). Standing on the beaches I could almost hear the guns, cries and yells, see the ships, men and smoke and even smell the blood in the salt air.  Some talk of the" weight of History" and there it was as if there were thousands of voices whispering, "Remember this".
   If the jars get broken in the next move and mixed among everything else it will, once again, become just sand.  I think the jars are less sand than they are memories and promises.


----------

